# hi im looking to start myown firewood cutting bussiness



## firewoodlogger1 (Aug 9, 2010)

can any one help me with the bussiness stuff thanx


----------



## NorthernOntario (Aug 9, 2010)

first suggestion... stop cross-posting to multiple sections on the same forum!

Like others have said... and some research will show... 

-lots of hard work depending on investment in equipment
-need a way to deliver firewood to customers
-never short a customer... it's a fantastic way to NOT generate repeat business. 
-you can do minimal investment (chainsaw, splitting axe, rent a log splitter for a weekend, buy a load of logs... essentially do it all by hand)
-you can do higher investment (multiple saws, heavy duty splitter, small sized 'processor', buying loads of logs and having a place to cut/split/store/dry wood... truck w/ dump trailer)

Don't forget about all the costs of maintenance... spare bars/chains/oil/gas, oil changes for a wood splitter, maintenance on the truck... beating up on the same truck you rely on for delivering is not a smart idea.

As for starting a business... best to start small, build the business as you build a clientelle. No point investing $200k+ and processing 100 bush cords of firewood in the first year if you won't be able to sell it all, deliver it all, maintain customer relationships, etc etc. Have you got a truck... borrowing a buddy's isn't gonna work for this. I'd never lend my truck to a friend so he could overload it with firewood just to make a few bucks. Have you got a saw? A $100 saw isn't gonna process a large volume of wood...it'll be slow. Expect to invest several hundred for a "small" saw... 50cc+. 

Have you got a place to store all this wood? Easily accessible by truck/trailer in the dead of winter, wet spring, etc. 


How much $$ have you got to invest? Are you planning to go the route of filing taxes, registering the business, etc... or just selling firewood on the side?


----------



## firewoodlogger1 (Aug 9, 2010)

*ok*

heres my plan me and two buddies are working together to start my company then work up from there im going to pay takes as well as buy insurance i only get a $150/month from ssi any ideas how to go from there


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 10, 2010)

well$ 600 to 1000 for a saw 3000.00 for a splitter 6000 to 10000 for a truck a yard to store wood about 100 cords rent 600 to 3000 a month hand tools 500 and then wear are you going to get wood we are tree services so wood is easy at 155 a month your not going to get far


----------



## firewoodlogger1 (Aug 10, 2010)

*i*

may have found a place to cut fire wood but i need to no how to bid on a site any help :chainsawguy:


----------



## Wazzu (Aug 10, 2010)

firewoodlogger1 said:


> may have found a place to cut fire wood but i need to no how to bid on a site any help :chainsawguy:



Goofball. I like this guys sense of humor!!!


----------



## Brodie (Aug 12, 2010)

The long and the short of it is, its a lot of hard work especially with the budget that you have told us that you are working with. 

Can it be done. Of course it can be done you just need to do it in a way that works is a cost effective manner. 

If it were me I would be bringing you log barrels back to whatever yard you have, build up a decent stockpile. 
Once you have enough wood stockpiled to keep a log splitter working all day with two operators get the log splitter in and split your timber. 

Give it time to dry in the time you are waiting for your wood to dry get your name out there telling people that you will have seasoned firewood for next winter. Golden rule is to look after customers once you get them. Good news travels fast, bad news travels faster so make sure customers are only giving good news to others. 

Buying timber is something you really have to work out yourself. Your the only one who knows your operating expenses. You also need to have the money up-front in most cases. 
Best way to figure it out is how long is it going to take you to get the tree from the timber stand to your customers yard with some profit for expansion. 

I don't necessarily believe that firewood does not bring in a good earning it just depends how far you are going to take it. I know guys here in Australia that and making a good $100,000 salaries from firewood given they are big high turn over companies but it all depends how far you want to take it. 

Just a few of my thoughts, hope they help and all the best in your endeavor into business.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 12, 2010)

Wazzu said:


> Goofball. I like this guys sense of humor!!!



Yeah, he's having fun alright. :monkey:

:notrolls2:


----------



## Cutler tree (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm going to assume you have somewhere to store the stacked wood to season. A lot of tree services in my area will let you haul away the wood for free but you will need a truck and preferably a trailer to start. I would contact all the tree services and let them know you will carry the wood away for free(be there when you say you will) I'd bring a trash can and a rake when you pick up the wood rake up any mess. While you're at it some homeowners would pay you a fee to split and stack the wood for them, no waiting to season and resell, so tell the tree sevices and give them a bunch of cards to pass out for you. A little kick back($50 gift card to the ones who refer you and give you wood) would go a long way. I would agree with the earlier posts that for now renting a splitter when you have a big enough pile to work for a full day usually you can get it a little longer if you rent first thing saturday and bring it back first thing monday for a 1 day fee. if you get lucky you may get a dead tree that can be sold right away. I'd let everyone know what I was starting put ads up on craigslist and put every cent possible back in the company. I think for starters you need a saw$400-$1000 maybe less if you go used a truck$1000-$15k buisness cards and fliers $150. If you or your partners have a truck, saw, and storage lot then you could be in buisness for about $100 each. from there I would say get a used trailer, used splitter, used skidsteer, company truck,more saws etc etc. I don't know the firewood buisness we don't sell it but will next year but this would be my plan. Good luck I love to see small start ups


----------

